# Don't throw it out!! I'll fix it.



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

So, as some of you know, my parents come from the east coast to stay the winter with Mrs Kenbo and I. The other day, my mother dropped her marble rolling pin and broke one of the wooden handles. She decided that she would just throw it out. I told her that this was a huge problem with today's society and that people had this "disposible attitude" for everything. This rolling pin is actually quite old and she wouldn't be able to find one of this quality anymore. With that in mind, she gave it to me and I took it to the shop. I know this is nothing, in comparison to some of you turners, but I thought that it turned out pretty good and it saved the rolling pin for my mom. I have a finish on it now and the colours are a little closer but I can't do the final assembly until the finish is dry. Anyway, here's my repair job.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

That was a good fix. Marble pins stay cold = perfect for pastry. I want one.

My S.I.L sent me a big 4" x 16" wooden rolling pin. My criticism of them all is that the radius of
most pins is so small that my knuckles hit the pastry, etc. Anyway, the axle between the 
handles broke. Don't recall if I kept it or not. I find that using my hands on the pin
works like a dream. Plus,I can stand the pin on end in a corner while I do something else.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Kenbo, you put that silly little scroll saw away for a while and focus on the lathe and you'll be giving the seasoned turners a run for their money in no time! :thumbsup:


----------



## nmacdonald (Jan 13, 2012)

Kenbo said:


> So, as some of you know, my parents come from the east coast to stay the winter with Mrs Kenbo and I....


What province are they from? PEI??


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice fix. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

nmacdonald said:


> What province are they from? PEI??


Newfoundland


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*different types of rolling pins*



Robson Valley said:


> That was a good fix. Marble pins stay cold = perfect for pastry. I want one.
> 
> My S.I.L sent me a big 4" x 16" wooden rolling pin. My criticism of them all is that the radius of
> most pins is so small that my knuckles hit the pastry, etc. Anyway, the axle between the
> ...


My mom was a serious self taught pastry chef and left me a whole bunch of rolling pins. I noticed that some were marble with ball bearing handles, some all wood with a spinning center handle, others were just long and of a smaller diameter, no separate center. So I looked on You Tube for the differences, and found this one. It is the only one I've seen where the dough wraps around the pin as you roll it out:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Getting back to Kenbo's topic, that's a nice fix. What actually was the damage...a split, or a chunk came off? What was the stock that you had that would work for a handle? Did you turn a complete handle? It looks original. Keep the thread updated. You are right about how society leans towards disposing and replacing. Some fixes like yours are possible when there is someone that has the talent and is equipped to "remanufacture", or duplicate/replicate a part. Actually, repairs like yours can be very amazing as to how original it can look without looking repaired.

















.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

woodnthings said:


> My mom was a serious self taught pastry chef and left me a whole bunch of rolling pins. I noticed that some were marble with ball bearing handles, some all wood with a spinning center handle, others were just long and of a smaller diameter, no separate center. So I looked on You Tube for the differences, and found this one. It is the only one I've seen where the dough wraps around the pin as you roll it out:
> 
> How to roll out fresh egg pasta dough with a rolling pin (by Mama Isa) - YouTube


 
That's pretty cool Bill. Pastry making is quite the art form and my wife has become really good at it. If you don't believe me, just look at my waist line. I'm not sure what the purpose of this rolling pin was, I just couldn't stand to see it go to the trash.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

cabinetman said:


> Getting back to Kenbo's topic, that's a nice fix. What actually was the damage...a split, or a chunk came off? What was the stock that you had that would work for a handle? Did you turn a complete handle? It looks original. Keep the thread updated. You are right about how society leans towards disposing and replacing. Some fixes like yours are possible when there is someone that has the talent and is equipped to "remanufacture", or duplicate/replicate a part. Actually, repairs like yours can be very amazing as to how original it can look without looking repaired.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I don't mind getting off topic........it's what makes this forum interesting. To answer your questions though, the handle split completely in half and came off the steel shaft. This particular one didn't have a bearing or anything like Bill referred to, but it had thick plastic bushings that allowed the solid steel shaft to rotate in the marble pin. The stock that I used was a piece of hard maple which actually worked quite well. I made a profile of the existing handle and duplicated as best I could, on the lathe. After a couple of coats of varnish, the handle looks even better than the original. I haven't seen the rolling pin since I did the repair for my mother, but I would assume that the handle has yellowed a little since it was made and matches the original a little better.
Thanks for the kind words guys. It was fun repairing something that someone else was willing to throw away.


----------

